# 2010 Jonboat Eliminator Series Entry Fees.....



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 12, 2009)

are due before November 1st 2009.

We started collecting early in order to purchase a Briggs & Stratton 3hp Electric Outboard at a great deal to be used as the grand prize for this event.

If you were one of the first 64 anglers to pre-register for this event,please send me a private message if you need details on where and how to pay your entry fee.

If you are pre-registered,and see that you can not make the series .... please notify me so that I give the guys in reserve positions a chance to pay their entry fees.


----------



## BCAPES (Aug 13, 2009)

*Count me out Terry...*

I cannot committ to all of those dates next year so far in advance.  Probably would be done after the January round anyway but nonetheless.  Take Care!

Bryan


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 18, 2009)

This list of 64 anglers receive 1st option to get their entry fees in before the dead line,I have started accepting entry fees and a dead line has been determined. Reserve anglers will now be listed and contacted in order that they sign up if needed.

If your name is on this list and you know that you want to withdraw,please post here so that I can move those who are on the reserve list up into this bracket.

Mystery Angler 1
Mystery Angler 2
Jason Andrews
Gary Powell
Dustin Avant
JarheadDad
Lizard Drager
robbiethedeerhunter
Jeff Whisnant
HVBA - Jamie
Rick Burns
Ron Elrod
Brian Capes
Ted Lee
Randy Steward
Derek Snider
GIGLM9
Jim Lee
fishinagain
Jigman
Chris S
Steve78
Blake Yarder
Shane B
Ricky Hightower
Randall
jusdonaldson
dzafer
Meason
firefighterfree
DAWG1419
Terry Lee
Keith Howard
tjbassin
Wayne Glaze
Mitch Hammond
Charlie D
BASS1FUN
Mike Vosler
GAbigdon
Adam Stanton
KKirk
tsnider08
Matt Joyce
Landrey Johnson
mesocollins
Getbentrods
carpro
Cameron 197
Robby Hardy
J RAY
Jaybo 81
Pete Cook
Randy Pratt
Terry Pratt
BRINE
lawnmowerman
Mikey Orr
Youngke-from-h'ville
Edo
Jimmy Steward
Ricky Johnson
Daniel Sims
Dewayne Haw

ANGLERS IN RED HAVE PAYED ENTRY FEE

Reserve Anglers are listed in order in which they will move up once spaces become available.

steve78 forfeits his spot to marc bramblett

giglm9 forfeits his spot to bass jake

Brian Capes forfeits his spot to Ryan Hunley

TJ Bassin forfeits his spot to Ryan Lamb

lizzard drager forfeits his spot to Merrick McCLURE

fire fighter free forfeits his spot to Hawg Hunter MK

Brent Cohran
Bobby Hood

Guys,If your name is not on either of the lists above,but this event is of interest to you.... please sign up as a reserve,entry fees are low coming in ...... looks as though quite a few reserve anglers may get a chance to fish.

Thank You, Terry Lee ... Cell - 678-283-7231


----------



## Steve78 (Aug 18, 2009)

Count me out Terry, maybe next year if there is one. Thanks for the opportunity, great idea.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 18, 2009)

Steve78 forfeits,so

marc bramblett,you get a chance to get in 

marc,please contact me.


----------



## GIGLM9 (Aug 19, 2009)

Terry,

I won't be able to do it.  Thanks.


----------



## TJBassin (Aug 19, 2009)

Terry someone can have my spot. Thanks.


----------



## lizard drager (Aug 20, 2009)

sorry but i wont be able to fish this event thanks..


----------



## BCAPES (Aug 20, 2009)

*someone can have my spot too*

see above message.  Thanks.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 21, 2009)

Please look at list above,if you were a reserve and have been awarded a spot in the tourney by forfeit ...... please contact me.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 21, 2009)

For newly interested anglers,please see this thread ....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=286705


Thanks for your interest.


----------



## DS-Xforce (Aug 22, 2009)

New to the area, Columbus Ga, and can't fish the series although would like to join a jonboat club.
Does any one have any information on a club close to my area?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/

This is the closest club to your location that I know of,we have links to others on our site.

I'm the director of L.W.B (Team Club) as well as the J.B.L (Single Angler Club) , If you have questions ..... please feel free to contact me @ 678-283-7231.

Thanks for your interest towards Georgia Jonboat Bass Clubs .... Terry Lee


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is a jonboat club in Columbus.

http://www.masterbassjons.com/


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 25, 2009)

O.K.... Great ..... Jeff Stone had told me about this club and said that they are based out of Phoenix City Alabama.

I did not think about these guys,but yeah ..... they are the closest Jonboat Club to Columbus Ga...... Thanks for providing a link.


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 25, 2009)

I have not met Jeff personally, but seems like a real nice guy. He help me set up my website


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Aug 31, 2009)

Come on guys,if your name is on the list above ..... Please register as soon as possible.

I don't know how many of the b&s electric outboards are left.


----------



## Jim Lee (Sep 4, 2009)

If it`s only You, me and Ted, who gets the round one bye?


----------



## firefighterfree (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Terry you can remove my name from the list.  I wont be able to fish. Im looking for a another jon boat to deck out.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 23, 2009)

GEEZ I don't know Jim.

ANYBODY ELSE PLAN ON FISHING IN THIS TOURNAMENT ?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 25, 2009)

We now have 4 anglers who have payed their entry fees.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 29, 2009)

HELLO,ANYBODY OUT HERE ??


----------



## T LEE (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like its wide open now!!!!!!
No reserved positions
Lets support Terry and sign up now so that he can have prizes avaliable at the tournament.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 8, 2009)

Ted,

I'm sorry to announce that due to only a few entry fees making the cut off dates (including reserves that had been moved up),we will just have to refund the entry fees that were received.

Please p.m me your address.

SORRY GUYS 

P.S .... Looks like you found that BEAST that was pictured on your trail cam.


----------



## Randall (Nov 8, 2009)

*Terry*

Sorry, I had forgoten about it but wouldn't have been able to commit at this time anyway. I still think it's a great idea and would work. I have talked to alot of people who were just unsure of dates, jobs,  etc. that couldn't commit as well.


----------



## LIPS (Nov 8, 2009)

Well that sucks.  If you try this again COUNT ME IN!!!


----------



## Jerk (Nov 9, 2009)

How do you go from 64 boats plus reserves being gung ho to cancelling the thing with four boats signed up?

No offense, but that's pitiful.


----------



## TJBassin (Nov 9, 2009)

Because when this thing was talked about it was probaly about six months ago. If it would have happened at the time everybody was ready to go. The fire got put out by other things. Since then another Jon Boat trail has started and deer season is in. That is just my belief and it aint good for much.


----------



## LIPS (Nov 10, 2009)

Well come January everybody ought to be eager to fish again?  TRY IT AGAIN HAWGHUNNA


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 10, 2009)

Lips,I would love to do an Eliminator at some point,and feel as though it can be put together.
*
As of now,I'm trying to put together a way to get some fire put back into our State Championship,and looking forward to the Regional Championship.

I'm thinking of setting a dead line for entry fees (Unity Dues) to the G.A. clubs that want to participate in the J-BAIT (say August),I would like to have funding in place before the event takes place.

If we (Ga. Clubs ) come together as one on our State Championship event,it could become much more than it is being recognized as (a glorified jonboat tournament) in the eyes of some.

I have heard that some clubs don't like not having a say so about what goes on with the J-BAIT .... The opportunity was there when the idea of the event was first mentioned ..... and now,another opportunity is on the table ...... Let's stop being selfish,work together (electives from each club wanting to participate),pay dues in advance to be used to set up some well organized and recognized STATE & REGIONAL Jonboat Championship Tournaments.

This is really what I would like to see happening right now Lips.*


----------



## T LEE (Nov 11, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Ted,
> 
> I'm sorry to announce that due to only a few entry fees making the cut off dates (including reserves that had been moved up),we will just have to refund the entry fees that were received.
> 
> ...


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats on the BIG 10 Ted.

I will apply your Eliminator entry fee to the L.W.B Lucas 2 day in April.

Sorry this event fell apart.


----------

